# Grasshopper hunting



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's a video I did last year... but for some reason or other I guess I forgot to put it here...

Grasshopper hunting is both a challenge and pest control... plus because of the varying distances, it's good for big game hunting practice as well.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

I have watched the videos a couple times!! Out of this world shoots  Birds for you should be easy game!!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Super way to get you eye in focus


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

total awesome shooting..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

probably my favorite slingshot video. must have seen this on your site a while back.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

A great video, great shooting ... what ammo u using ?

wll


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great shooting!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I like that.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I like the sound effects during the slow motion . Like the sound effects from the " Six Million Dollar Man. " :rofl:


----------



## WindLvr (Jul 16, 2014)

You are an incredible shot! No doubt about that at all. That Scorpion slingshot looks awesome as well! Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I used to shoot at grasshoppers when I was a kid back on the farm ... But I never posed the sort of hazard you are to the wee blighters!!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That looks like a lot of fun. Amazing accuracy


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i liked the radio man grasshopper shot took out his ability to calling for help first.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Lighting grasshoppers and killing matches. Er.. Bill, betcha someone's gonna report you to Fish and Game for grasshopper poaching! Nice action shots. I murder tadpoles in my pond in front of the house but sorrily no action shots. I simply don't do videos.

Pretty goats by the way. On our farm we don't have any critters other than doggies but I'd LOVE a goat, just not enough stuff for it to eat around here because I let neighbors graze cattle on my grass and don't want to give up a free pitcher of milk occasionally and goats would eat my fruit tree saplings I just planted unless staked out and I hate to stake an animal out. When I was a kid on the farm mom and dad had a pet goat. It would back up to us and beg for one of us to grab its tail and it would pull us up a steep hill....then go back for the next person and do the same til all of us were up the hill. Goat's milk is rumored to be good for the health to the point a guy has a herd of about ten goats, grazes them here and there in the city and sells shot glasses of goat's milk for a buck each. An imaginative way to play on people's ignorance but very productive for him. Hats off to capitalism.


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Excellent shooting as always...PHIL


----------



## 1Wally (Nov 14, 2014)

Cool video. I can only dream of being that clinical with a slingshot.


----------



## diggitydane (Feb 7, 2015)

You make it look Too easy Bill, hard enough shootin them guys without dealing with camera And Focus! It is nice that even when its a miss they'll usually hang out for a second  Saw one of Your Zen like shooting vids around the end of January and I've been hooked ever since its a wonderful Hobby, Thank You Mr. Hayes! You are a Great Ambassador to this Amazing Sport!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Omg, you hand and eye is very sharp , nice shooting video pal!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Just amazing accuracy!!! I will continue practicing, to improve my aim.

I bet you where bored to hit grasshoppers, so you decided to aim to the antennas :naughty:

Cheers!!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Guys

The ammo used was 1/2" steel, bands were .030 latex cut 1" X 3/4" taper X 12" long... ammo speed was about 220-230 fps. It's the same basic setup I use for small game hunting, except that I use .41 caliber lead instead, which is sent at about 250 fps.

When hunting birds, and even squirrels and some rabbits... a faster speed on your shot allows for more success. The reaction speeds for wild animals are pretty fast... so if you're lobbing ammo from a decent distance, most can simply move out of the way.

Actually that's a video I should make... showing shooting at birds and such from a distance and showing how they duck the shot...


----------



## WindLvr (Jul 16, 2014)

I would love to see a video like that!


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Damn Bill! I mean DAMN Bill! Knocking his antennas off was probably a WTF moment for the poor fella'. Followed a few seconds later by arriving at the Grasshopper pearly gates, and asking WTF happened to ME?

I was having trouble sleeping, so here I am around 5:20 AM looking at what you crazy guys were up to lately. Wow Bill, you never fail to amaze me with your shooting accuracy. Now I'm afraid to try to go to sleep thinking I'll dream about giant grasshoppers from this crazy sifi movie I saw when I was a kid. So, thanks a lot Bill! LOL. Keep up the good work. Man, I love this site.

Keep Rock-in,

Steve


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Would be a Épic video!! Hope you make it


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Oh man i saw this video some time ago.. Great shots!


----------

